# Surströmming-Liebhaber-Thread



## Elmar Elfers (13. April 2021)

So, ich habe meine Premiere in Schweden auf Festplatte gefunden und schnell vier Clips zusammengepackt. Und ja, mir schmeckt er


----------



## rhinefisher (13. April 2021)

Es gibt keine "Liebhaber" für soetwas.
Das ist pervers und gehört behandelt....

Aaalter... Du isst das aber locker...
Ich kenne nur die in der Gelb-Roten Dose, und ganz ehrlich, ich habs versucht und nur noch gewürgt....
Beinharter Eisenfresser Du bist...


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. April 2021)

was war in der grauen dose?


----------



## yukonjack (13. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> So, ich habe meine Premiere in Schweden auf Festplatte gefunden und schnell vier Clips zusammengepackt. Und ja, mir schmeckt er


ja, das ist nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> was war in der grauen dose?


Auch Surströmminh‘g. Andere Marke, glaube ich. Ist schon paar Jahre her.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "Liebhaber" für soetwas.
> Das ist pervers und gehört behandelt....
> 
> Aaalter... Du isst das aber locker...
> ...


Wie gesagt, das Ambiente stimmte einfach. Und die Chance wollte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. April 2021)

Moin Elmar,
ich hab auch noch eine Fischdose liegen--
wir machen sie auf 
bei einem kleine AB- Treffen


----------



## ollidi (13. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Und ja, mir schmeckt er


Nach Deinem teilweise recht seltsamen Grinsen haben die Dich doch vorher bestimmt mit reichlich bewusstseinserweiternden Mitteln betäubt.


----------



## Minimax (13. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> So, ich habe meine Premiere in Schweden auf Festplatte gefunden und schnell vier Clips zusammengepackt. Und ja, mir schmeckt er


ICH BIN ENTSETZT!

bei Tisch gehört die Mütze ab, also wirklich.


----------



## ollidi (13. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> bei Tisch gehört die Mütze ab, also wirklich.


Macht Elmar nie.   

Hier der Beweis und der Gesichtsausdruck zu späterer Stunde ist recht ähnlich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> So, ich habe meine Premiere in Schweden auf Festplatte gefunden und schnell vier Clips zusammengepackt. Und ja, mir schmeckt er


ist das Elmar?
hab ich auch ein Bild vor dir im AB 

der hat den ganzen Fischfiletiert.


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. April 2021)

Na die Schweden, verkaufen das ja nicht ausschließlich als Scherzartikel für lustige Würg Videos bei Youtube...  gäbe es keinen Markt dafür, würde es das Produkt nicht geben.


----------



## Seele (13. April 2021)

Kann man einfach nicht bringen. Wie machst du das nur?


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. April 2021)

Angler haben so was  
wir sind Natur pur



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und wenn die hoch geht im Auto bin ich am Arxxxxx
> Anhang anzeigen 371152


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. April 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Kann man einfach nicht bringen. Wie machst du das nur?


Essen ist mein Leben 






nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ist das Elmar?


Ein paar Jahre jünger ...


nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Elmar,
> ich hab auch noch eine Fischdose liegen--
> wir machen sie auf
> bei einem kleine AB- Treffen


Lass die liegen, die wird mit jedem Jahr besser 


ollidi schrieb:


> Nach Deinem teilweise recht seltsamen Grinsen haben die Dich doch vorher bestimmt mit reichlich bewusstseinserweiternden Mitteln betäubt.


Dafür war der Geruch aus der Dose verantwortlich 


Minimax schrieb:


> ICH BIN ENTSETZT!
> 
> bei Tisch gehört die Mütze ab, also wirklich.


Jawoll! Habe ich dann auch gemerkt


----------



## Seele (14. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Essen ist mein Leben


Meines aus, deswegen hänge ich ja so dran und schau dass ich meist frische Lebensmittel zu mir nehme....


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. April 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Meines aus, deswegen hänge ich ja so dran und schau dass ich meist frische Lebensmittel zu mir nehme....


Der Rest war frisch


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2021)

Ich denke die Evolution hat uns Menschen mit einem Geruchssinn ausgestattet der auf Alarm schaltet, wenn Gammelgeruch unsere Riechzellen erreicht und dann schreit, "NICHT ESSEN"!
Das ist reine Selbsterhaltung und soll uns wohl davor schützen uns zu vergiften, mit verdorbenen Lebensmitteln.
Aber wie man hier sehen kann, ist dieser evolutionäre Schritt wohl an manchen Menschen vorbei gegangen?

Jürgen


----------



## prinz1 (14. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Lass die liegen, die wird mit jedem Jahr besser




Hallo!
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen!
Hatten eine Dose nach 1 Jahr über MHD geöffnet, Geruchserlebnis: unschlagbar ........... gut?!?!?!
Fisch? Nur noch an der Gräte erkennbar, sämtliches Fischfleisch in Flockenform mit der Salzbrühe vereint.
Wird dieses Jahr wiederholt, so das Virus will, mit frischer Dose.

Gruß

der prinz

Jens


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. April 2021)

prinz1 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen!
> Hatten eine Dose nach 1 Jahr über MHD geöffnet, Geruchserlebnis: unschlagbar ........... gut?!?!?!
> Fisch? Nur noch an der Gräte erkennbar, sämtliches Fischfleisch in Flockenform mit der Salzbrühe vereint.
> ...


Das war nicht ernst gemeint. Würde da auch nicht zu lange warten.
Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es klappt!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (14. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Auch Surströmminh‘g. Andere Marke, glaube ich. Ist schon paar Jahre her.


2012 war das und ich warte immer noch auf Action im ZORB-Ball ;-) 
Ich trauere dem verpassten "Gaumenschmaus" nicht nach - wobei der Schweden Trip echt cool war: 
Angeln und Abenteuer in Jämtland










						Angeln und Abenteuer in Jämtland
					

Ich kann mich noch gut an meine erste Auslandsreise für RUTE&ROLLE erinnern. Als Student absolvierte ich 2012 mein zweites Praktikum in der Redaktion. Damals ging es für Kollege Elmar Elfers und mich für eine Woche nach Schweden. Gleich zwei...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## prinz1 (14. April 2021)

Ich schau mal, das ich noch ein Bild finde, hatten das "fluffige" Ergebnis noch fix festgehalten.
Ansonsten kann ich das Erlebnis jedem empfehlen! Soviel gelacht hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Wenn ein Kumpel dabei ist mit nem eh schon nervösem Magen ist es unschlagbar erheiternd.

Jens

PS: Hab`s gefunden! Bitte schön, das Debakel!


----------



## Mooskugel (14. April 2021)

Gräten raus und dann muss man das nur passend als Smothie verkaufen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. April 2021)

prinz1 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen!
> Hatten eine Dose nach 1 Jahr über MHD geöffnet, Geruchserlebnis: unschlagbar ........... gut?!?!?!
> Fisch? Nur noch an der Gräte erkennbar, sämtliches Fischfleisch in Flockenform mit der Salzbrühe vereint.
> ...


meine ist schon 2 Jahre über MHD--
hab sogar schon Angst die anzufassen--

Ich habe einen Spaten und heb ein Grab aus


----------



## prinz1 (14. April 2021)

Ach ja, einen Hinweis habe ich noch!
Je länger über MHD, desto runder die Dose !!!!!!!!!!
Das Öffnen gestaltete sich seeeehr schwierig, es gab halt 2 Hindernisse, Gestank und Dosenmaterial, welches echt dick und störrisch war.
Gruß

Jens


PS: @ nobbi1962 , Dann könnte die Dose auch schon sehr gewölbt sein, nicht wahr?


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. April 2021)

prinz1 schrieb:


> Ach ja, einen Hinweis habe ich noch!
> Je länger über MHD, desto runder die Dose !!!!!!!!!!
> Das Öffnen gestaltete sich seeeehr schwierig, es gab halt 2 Hindernisse, Gestank und Dosenmaterial, welches echt dick und störrisch war.
> Gruß
> ...


Moin prinz1,


----------



## yukonjack (14. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin prinz1,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371323


Sprüh die Nato Oliv an und ruf den Kampfmittel Beseitigungsdienst an.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ICH BIN ENTSETZT!
> 
> bei Tisch gehört die Mütze ab, also wirklich.


Lieber Herr Minimax,
wir spielen in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## prinz1 (14. April 2021)

Ui nobbi
Die sieht ja her nach 20 Jahren über MHD aus!
Hast Du die *IN* der Elbe / Alster gelagert ???

Gruß

Jens


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. April 2021)

prinz1 schrieb:


> Ui nobbi
> Die sieht ja her nach 20 Jahren über MHD aus!
> Hast Du die *IN* der Elbe / Alster gelagert ???
> 
> ...


ich steh immer draußen, vor der Türe und war bewacht.


----------



## KadeTTHH (14. April 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Na die Schweden, verkaufen das ja nicht ausschließlich als Scherzartikel für lustige Würg Videos bei Youtube...  gäbe es keinen Markt dafür, würde es das Produkt nicht geben.


Als mein Opa mit mir in Schweden war, haben die ihm gesagt, dass geht nur mit viel Schnaps runter. 
Ist genau wie der Gammelhai aus Island, die saufen den auch lecker.


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin prinz1,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371323


Sieht aus wie ne Mine..............


----------



## KadeTTHH (14. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Lass die liegen, die wird mit jedem Jahr besser


Meiner Oma ist ein Doppelhängeschrank im Gang zum Hof explodiert, Schrank komplett zerstört (aus Massivholz mit Schiebetüren), und den fein zerfezten Fisch samt öligem Sud im ganzen Gang verteilt. Geruchserlebnis...
Putzen reichte nicht, mußten die Farbe abschleifen, da überstreichen nicht funktionierte. Es hat locker 3 Monate fies gerochen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (14. April 2021)

prinz1 schrieb:


> Ach ja, einen Hinweis habe ich noch!
> Je länger über MHD, desto runder die Dose !!!!!!!!!!
> Das Öffnen gestaltete sich seeeehr schwierig, es gab halt 2 Hindernisse, Gestank und Dosenmaterial, welches echt dick und störrisch war.
> Gruß
> ...


Opa wurde gesagt, erst öffnen wenn die Dose rund ist, dann ist der Fisch reif. Da gab es MHD noch nicht.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. April 2021)

Fermentierter Fisch ist ja in Asien gang und gäbe. Dort wird der fermentierte Fisch allerdings als so eine Art Gewürz bei der Zubereitung von Speisen genutzt.

Mit fortschreitender Fermentierung lösen sich am Ende sogar die Gräten auf, Leute die gerne asiatisch Kochen sollten das dann als Fischsoße kennen.

Elmar Elfers isst man in Schweden den Fisch so oder mit einer ordentlichen Beilage?


----------



## KadeTTHH (14. April 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne Mine..............


Verhält sich auch so, wenn Du drauf trittst.


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Verhällt sich auch so, wenn Du drauf trittst.


Aber nicht Bein ab,...........sondern Nase weg.


----------



## KadeTTHH (14. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich steh immer draußen, vor der Türe und war bewacht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371337


Das ist im Sommer aber sehr mutig, stell dir vor, Du sitzt da gerade auf der Terrasse bei Erdbeertorte und Kaffee mit der Misses und im schönsten Sonnenschein... "BÄÄMMM" Surströming für alle!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (14. April 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Elmar Elfers isst man in Schweden den Fisch so oder mit einer ordentlichen Beilage?



soweit ich mich erinnere, gab es Pellkartoffeln und Sour Creme / Quark (den habe ich nämlich anstatt Fisch gegessen). Brot, Gruken und Tomaten gab es auch. Oder habe ich etwas vergessen Elmar Elfers 
Sowas wird doch auch nur gegessen, um einen Grund für Schnaps zu haben. Siehe Hákarl (fermentierter Grönlandhai) auf Island


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Meiner Oma ist ein Doppelhängeschrank im Gang zum Hof explodiert, Schrank komplett zerstört (aus Massivholz mit Schiebetüren), und den fein zerfezten Fisch samt öligem Sud im ganzen Gang verteilt. Geruchserlebnis...
> Putzen reichte nicht, mußten die Farbe abschleifen, da überstreichen nicht funktionierte. Es hat locker 3 Monate fies gerochen.


Deswegen sind die auch im Flugzeug verboten, meine ich.


----------



## Serdo (14. April 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Fermentierter Fisch ist ja in Asien gang und gäbe. Dort wird der fermentierte Fisch allerdings als so eine Art Gewürz bei der Zubereitung von Speisen genutzt.
> 
> Mit fortschreitender Fermentierung lösen sich am Ende sogar die Gräten auf, Leute die gerne asiatisch Kochen sollten das dann als Fischsoße kennen.
> 
> Elmar Elfers isst man in Schweden den Fisch so oder mit einer ordentlichen Beilage?


Nicht nur in Asien gibt es fermentierten Fisch, sondern auch bei uns: Matjeshering, Anchovis...


----------



## Floma (14. April 2021)

Serdo schrieb:


> Nicht nur in Asien gibt es fermentierten Fisch, sondern auch bei uns: Matjeshering, Anchovis...


Bei uns haben dererlei Zutaten durch die günstige Verfügbarkeit von Geschmacksverstärkern an Bedeutung verloren. Schade, aber bei der industriellen Zubereitung von Nahrungsmitteln natürlich nachvollziehbar. 

Nichtsdestotrotz, Café de Paris, Spagetti ala Puttanesca, etc. Sind schon feine Sachen auf Sardellen-Basis.


----------



## prinz1 (14. April 2021)

Ja nobbi, da solltest Du vorsichtig sein. An irgendeinem netten wohltemperierten Sommertag wird das "Ding" wohl vielleicht mal explosionsartig seinen 
vermutlich komplett zersetzten Inhalt über die nähere Umgebung ( oder auch weitere ??? ) verteilen.
Dann viel Spaß beim Saubermachen! HiHiHi

Laß uns dann bitte daran teilhaben!

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2021)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> soweit ich mich erinnere, gab es Pellkartoffeln und Sour Creme / Quark (den habe ich nämlich anstatt Fisch gegessen). Brot, Gruken und Tomaten gab es auch. Oder habe ich etwas vergessen Elmar Elfers
> Sowas wird doch auch nur gegessen, um einen Grund für Schnaps zu haben. Siehe Hákarl (fermentierter Grönlandhai) auf Island


ehrlich gesagt trinke ich den Schnaps lieber ohne das stinkende Zeug, so schlecht kann gar kein Schnaps sein.
So viel Schnaps gibt es gar nicht, dass ich so etwas herunter bekäme


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2021)

prinz1 schrieb:


> Laß uns dann bitte daran teilhaben!


aber nur hier und nie life


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2021)

Ja ein Video reicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. April 2021)

Liebhaber ist gut... das Zeugs ist e-kel-haft.
Es gibt ja immer wieder Leute, die einen darauf hinweisen, dass man das Zeugs unter Wasser aufmachen muss... Ja schon klar, nur dann wäre es langweilig.
Unabhängig davon kann ich nicht verstehen, warum jemand so etwas essen sollte... abgesehen von einer Mutprobe.

Haben wir Pfeifen (mit Trollwut ) auch Mal gemacht, das Video allerdings nie öffentlich gestellt.
Wer es dennoch sehen will, viel Spaß. Ist aber wirklich unspektakulär.

By the way: Tim hat was davon am Schuh bekommen, der hätte danach fast sein Auto verkauft und die Schuhe weggeworfen. Das war unerträglich.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. April 2021)

Wie schafft ihr das bloß..
Da müssen Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn doch völlig abgestorben sein.
Selbst mit ner riesen Portion Alk im Bauch darf ich ner geöffneten Dose nichtmal nahe kommen.
Eigentlich darf ich nichtmal daran denken...


----------



## Blueser (14. April 2021)

Wie war das nochmal mit dem verschwundenen Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn? ...


----------



## KadeTTHH (14. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit dem verschwundenen Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn? ...


Das passiert eben im Alter, konnte ich bei meiner Oma sehen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (14. April 2021)

Serdo schrieb:


> Nicht nur in Asien gibt es fermentierten Fisch, sondern auch bei uns: Matjeshering, Anchovis...


Eben, im Prinzip ist es überlagerter Matjes.^^
Essen geht ja noch, aber den Sud trinken nur die Harten.


----------



## Trollwut (14. April 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Liebhaber ist gut... das Zeugs ist e-kel-haft.
> Es gibt ja immer wieder Leute, die einen darauf hinweisen, dass man das Zeugs unter Wasser aufmachen muss... Ja schon klar, nur dann wäre es langweilig.
> Unabhängig davon kann ich nicht verstehen, warum jemand so etwas essen sollte... abgesehen von einer Mutprobe.
> 
> ...


Wie im Video schon gesagt, so schlimm fand/finde ich es nicht. Aber Fisch, der nach Fisch schmeckt und Gräten - muss ich nicht haben.


----------



## KadeTTHH (14. April 2021)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Wie im Video schon gesagt, so schlimm fand/finde ich es nicht. Aber Fisch, der nach Fisch schmeckt und Gräten - muss ich nicht haben.


Dann brauchst Du ja keinen Fisch essen, wenn er nicht nach Fisch schmecken soll.  
Surströming kannst Du auch als Filet genießen, ohne Gräten.


----------



## Trollwut (14. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Dann brauchst Du ja keinen Fisch essen, wenn er nicht nach Fisch schmecken soll.
> .


Der beste Fisch ist der Schnitzel!


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. April 2021)

Dieses Gelbkreuz in Dosen möchte ich nicht essen. Aber:

Hat schon mal jemand den Stuff als Lockstoff ausprobiert? Beispielsweise traditionell in nem angeleinten Socken auf Aal versenkt, um ne Pungent-Stench-Lockspur in die Strömung zu legen?

Oder wäre das ein olfaktorischer Scheuch-Nuklearschlag gegen die lokale Unterwasserwelt?

Sonnengereifter Eigensaft-Tintenfisch wird ja auch funktionierend auf Waller eingesetzt (wenn er denn beim Gärenlassen/Transportieren/Anködern als ertragbar empfunden wird).


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Eben, im Prinzip ist es überlagerter Matjes.^^
> Essen geht ja noch, aber den Sud trinken nur die Harten.


Puh, da wäre ich raus! Essen ja, aber trinken?


----------



## KadeTTHH (15. April 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Dieses Gelbkreuz in Dosen möchte ich nicht essen. Aber:
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand den Stuff als Lockstoff ausprobiert? Beispielsweise traditionell in nem angeleinten Socken auf Aal versenkt, um ne Pungent-Stench-Lockspur in die Strömung zu legen?
> 
> ...


Aale sind Aasfresser und salzige Köder laufen auch besser, sollte also klappen.


----------



## rob (15. April 2021)

wie ja schon angemerkt wurde, gibt es zahlreiche surströmming videos auf youtube die total eskalieren. mein highlight sind da die zwei schweden im wohnwagen, episch.

aber daneben gibt es eine wirklich nette reportage vom norwegischen TV, in der eine 25 jahre alte surströmming dose, eingewachsen in einer blockhütte, entfernt und dann geöffnet wird. es wird auch gezeigt, wie man surströmming richtig ist.

mich kannst du mit sowas jagen!

lg rob
Norway: Potentially explosive 25-year-old tin of fermented herring disarmed but inedible​


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Aale sind Aasfresser




Den Eindruck habe ich nicht.
Als ich noch regelmäßig auf Aal geangelt habe, fingen alte KöFis weitaus schlechter als frische.


----------



## yukonjack (15. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Aale sind Aasfresser und salzige Köder laufen auch besser, sollte also klappen.


Ganz neue Theorie


----------



## NaabMäx (15. April 2021)

Mi wirgelts scho vom mitlesen.


----------



## NaabMäx (15. April 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Dieses Gelbkreuz in Dosen möchte ich nicht essen. Aber:
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand den Stuff als Lockstoff ausprobiert? Beispielsweise traditionell in nem angeleinten Socken auf Aal versenkt, um ne Pungent-Stench-Lockspur in die Strömung zu legen?
> 
> ...



Lieber Pirschhirsch,
Fragen zu Surströmköder:
Solle jemals ein Vorfahre einen toten Fisch beerdigt haben, wer will da den Horst machen, und ihn wieder ausgraben, um damit zu angeln?
Wer zum Henker will den Fisch essen, der sowas fraß?
Würde so ein Dingens nicht mal im Komposthaufen begraben - keine lusst kotzende Mistwürmer zu sehen.

Ein Schlauer Fuchs scheinst du ja  zu sein. Andere scheeheilig fragen, damit sich ein naives Opfer auftut, den du nach Tschernobyl schicken kannst.
Wenn du das wissen willst - verkontaminiere dich selbst - Pössser Fallensteller.


----------



## Fruehling (15. April 2021)

Otto hat das mal so formuliert: "Zum ersten Mal in der Menschheitsgeschichte ist das, was vorne rein geht, schlechter als das, was hinten raus kommt!"


----------



## KadeTTHH (15. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den Eindruck habe ich nicht.
> Als ich noch regelmäßig auf Aal geangelt habe, fingen alte KöFis weitaus schlechter als frische.


Man könnte Sie auch Allesfresser nennen.^^
Bezog mich auf die gute alte Art des "Kuhkopf" Angelns, oder auch wegen Berichten über geborgenen Wasserleichen, aus denen dann die Aale quollen.
Toter Köderfisch ist ja auch Aas.


----------



## yukonjack (15. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Man könnte Sie auch Allesfresser nennen.^^
> Bezog mich auf die gute alte Art des "Kuhkopf" Angelns, oder auch wegen Berichten über geborgenen Wasserleichen, aus denen dann die Aale quollen.
> Toter Köderfisch ist ja auch Aas.


Alles aus dem Bereich der Fabel.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Man könnte Sie auch Allesfresser nennen.^^
> Bezog mich auf die gute alte Art des "Kuhkopf" Angelns, oder auch wegen Berichten über geborgenen Wasserleichen, aus denen dann die Aale quollen.
> Toter Köderfisch ist ja auch Aas.


glaube uns, mit Aas im eigentlichen Sinn wirst Du niemals einen Aal fangen.
Toter KÖFI muss absolut frisch sein.
Tote Würmer gehen gar nicht.
Das mit den Leichen sind Märchen,


----------



## KadeTTHH (15. April 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Alles aus dem Bereich der Fabel.


Der Bericht über eine Wasserleiche stand in der Zeitung, ein Angler hatte sie gedrillt und dann die Rettung verständigt. Als die Leichean Land lag, platze der Bauch auf und ein Bündel Aale quoll hervor und schlängelte sich zum Wasser zurück. Der Angler wurde dann vom Psychologischen Dienst betreut. Die Polizei teilte mit, dass die Feuerwehr den Haken gelöst hat und der Angler seine Rute samt Köder auf der zuständigen Wache abholen kann. Der Drilling hatte sich am Kopf verhakt. 
Ein Reporter war mit vor Ort und hatte Fotos gemacht, da konnte man die Aale sehen.
Mit Kuhkopf hat mein Opa nach dem Krieg Aaale gefangen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

Sollte tatsächlich jemand auf die Idee kommen Surströmming als Köder zu benutzen>>>>viel Spaß!

Er wird mind. 4 Wochen nicht mehr nach Hause dürfen


----------



## KadeTTHH (15. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> glaube uns, mit Aas im eigentlichen Sinn wirst Du niemals einen Aal fangen.
> Toter KÖFI muss absolut frisch sein.
> Tote Würmer gehen gar nicht.
> Das mit den Leichen sind Märchen,


Wollte jetzt auch nicht mit ner Wasserleiche anködern gehen.


----------



## yukonjack (15. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Der Bericht über eine Wasserleiche stand in der Zeitung, ein Angler hatte sie gedrillt und dann die Rettung verständigt. Als die Leichean Land lag, platze der Bauch auf und ein Bündel Aale quoll hervor und schlängelte sich zum Wasser zurück. Der Angler wurde dann vom Psychologischen Dienst betreut. Die Polizei teilte mit, dass die Feuerwehr den Haken gelöst hat und der Angler seine Rute samt Köder auf der zuständigen Wache abholen kann. Der Drilling hatte sich am Kopf verhakt.
> Ein Reporter war mit vor Ort und hatte Fotos gemacht, da konnte man die Aale sehen.
> Mit Kuhkopf hat mein Opa nach dem Krieg Aaale gefangen.


Die wollten doch nur spielen..., die Aale


----------



## yukonjack (15. April 2021)

Hab hier im Forum mal irgendwo gelesen, ein Aal frisst nichts was länger wie eine halbe Stunde tot ist. Und was hier im Forum steht, das stimmt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. April 2021)

Direktes Anködern wird mit dem Surstarkstrom evtl. etwas schwierig, da zu weich?

Aber so im separat versenkten Anlein-Locksocken in relativer Ködernähe als "Duftquelle" in der Strömung könnte das evtl. gehen?

Alternativ könnte man das Zeug theoretisch auch ganz fein zermatschen / -stampfen / -wolfen und als Grundlage für einen (Boilie-)Teig verwenden.

Beim Teig-Anrühren dann auch unbedingt den Sud dosiert (zwecks gezielter Feuchtigkeits-Regulierung) mit hinzufügen - wenn schon miesfischige Ultimativ-Dröhnung, dann alles, was bloß irgendwie geht.

Evtl. deshalb noch zum Abrunden ne Ladung pures Krillmehl mit reinkippen. Und/oder noch etwas ebenfalls fein geshredderten Sonnenreif-Tintenfisch.

Wäre halt die Frage, wie man das mit all dem feuchten Kompost-Protein da drin funktionierend abgebunden bekommt (wie viel Paniermehl, Extra-Fett etc.), damit der Teig nicht zerfällt bzw. sich dann auch vernünftig kneten lässt (ABC-Schutzanzug in der Küche empfohlen).

Vielleicht ist ja hier ein Selbstroller zugange, der sich mit sowas auskennt?

Das Ergebnis fällt dann halt potenziell unters Kriegswaffen-Kontrollgesetz


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Direktes Anködern wird mit dem Surstarkstrom evtl. etwas schwierig, da zu weich?
> 
> Aber so im separat versenkten Anlein-Locksocken in relativer Ködernähe als "Duftquelle" in der Strömung könnte das evtl. gehen?
> 
> ...


Du willst scheinbar unbedingt ein paar Wochen allein sein


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. April 2021)

Na wenn schon, denn schon. Kompromisse lassen, Tatsachen schaffen.

Da gilt ganz klar: Bin ich zu hart, sind die Fremdnüstern zu schwach 

In dem Zusammenhang kommt mir noch ne Idee fürs Winter-Deadbaiten auf Hecht an der Frostgrenze, wenn der Köder richtig müffeln soll:

Den oben beschriebenen Mumien-Protein-Mix nicht verteigen, sondern flüssig lassen als Dip.

Darin dann die toten Hecht-Köfis ne Weile vor dem Einsatz einlegen, damit sie sich richtig fett mit dem Aroma vollsaugen.

Beim Auswerfen dann halt auf Windrichtung, Ruten-Durchzugsstärke usw. achten, damit man nicht rückenseitig von ner Tropfen-Bröckele-Sprühwolke angefallen wird.

Da wäre es wohl sehr sinnvoll, mindestens 360er-Ruten zu verwenden und auf sanfte Seitenwurf-Schlenzer zu setzen, um keinen Free-Air-Aerosol-Rebound zu generieren.

Im Wasser selbst hätte solch Köder-Vorbereitung vielleicht dann auch den Vorteil, dass nervende Evtl.-Eiskanten durch den "Gasaufstieg" zum flugsen Zurückweichen genötigt werden - automatisches Wegtauen von unten, sozusagen


----------



## rhinefisher (15. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Bezog mich auf die gute alte Art des "Kuhkopf" Angelns, oder auch wegen Berichten über geborgenen Wasserleichen, aus denen dann die Aale quollen


Das stimmt schon so - nur wollen die Aale nicht fressen, sondern wohnen.. .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon so - nur wollen die Aale nicht fressen, sondern wohnen.. .


Hauptsache, es ist gemütlich


----------



## NaabMäx (15. April 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Na wenn schon, denn schon. Kompromisse lassen, Tatsachen schaffen.
> 
> Da gilt ganz klar: Bin ich zu hart, sind die Fremdnüstern zu schwach
> 
> ...



Du stampfst und wolfst und mischt mit Akkuschrauber = nach 1x nutzen Totalschaden, da kontaminiert.
Gerätschaft / Dose in die Mülltonne = kein Müllmann fasst die an. Die fahren nicht mal mehr in deine Straße.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

zusammenfassend kann man wohl sagen, dass diese Perversität eher etwas für Sado-Maso Typen ist.
Ein normaler Mensch nähert sich nicht einmal einer geschlossenen Dose näher als 10m


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> zusammenfassend kann man wohl sagen, dass diese Perversität eher etwas für Sado-Maso Typen ist.


So habe ich mich noch gar nicht gesehen


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> So habe ich mich noch gar nicht gesehen


Die Peitsch mit Suströmming tunen kommt bei dem sicher gut an


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> zusammenfassend kann man wohl sagen, dass diese Perversität eher etwas für Sado-Maso Typen ist.
> Ein normaler Mensch nähert sich nicht einmal einer geschlossenen Dose näher als 10m


nun ja 1Meter 50ig geht noch.


----------



## NaabMäx (15. April 2021)

Die Geschichte der Surström-Erfindung solle sich ja wie folgt zugetragen haben.

Ein schwedischer Fischer fing irgend wann heftig Häring.
Einen Teil konnte er gut verkaufen. Den Rest schmiss er in eine Tonne, um Ihn am anderen Morgen bei der Ausfahrt als Köder zu verwerten.
Nun war der Wettergott nicht gnädig und es kam nachts ein heftiger Sturm, so das eine Ausfahrt über Wochen, oder waren es gar Monate, nicht möglich war. 

Es kam wie es kommen musste. Der Fisch in der Tonne, fing an zu stinken.  
Wie nur den Geruch eindämmen, der sich über das Land schlich?
Alles was da war, war Salz. Also kippte er jenes darüber, um den Geruch abzudecken. 

Doch der Zufall war Hr. Surström gnädig und schickte gleich am ersten Tag, nach dem der Sturm vorüber war, einen Touri bei ihm vorbei.
Dieser Hr. Voll fragte Hr. Surström natürlich, ob er einen gescheiten Jausen für Ihn hätte, weil er vom Wandern so hungrig wäre
.
Hr. Surstöm war es sehr peinlich, er konnte ja seit Wochen / Monaten nicht zum Fischen aufs Meer und seine letzten Vorräte gingen Gestern zu Ende, bzw. sah er keinen Grund gutes Essen mit Touris zu teilen - da man nie wisse, ob nicht Morgen der nächste Sturm losbricht.

Da er aber nicht unhöflich gegenüber dem deutschen Touri sein wollte, sagte er:" Ich hätte nur noch eine Regionale Spezialität - alles andere ist aus," und wolle noch erklären....,.doch Herr Voll, viel ihm ins Wort und bestellte sogleich einen dicken Batzen davon.
Herr Surström senkte den Kopf, setzte sich die Gasmaske auf und schritt zur Tonne, schob das Salz etwas beiseite und legte eine dicken Schapfer aufs Teller.
Der Touri, ausgehungert wie er war, schob sich das Zeug hinter die Kiemen, und kotze sogleich. und schloss mit den Worten - Das ist aber lecker. 
"Das ist normal für Touristen, dass sie die gute schwedische Delikatesse nicht auf anhieb vertragen", erklärte der Schwede, - lass uns einen Trinken, dann wird das.

Nach einer halben Flasche Skal schlossen sie Freundschaft und Sörensen Surstöm erfragte den Vornamen des Touris. Lallend meinte dieser: "Ich heisse Horst" und fügte hinzu, ob Sörensen nicht so nett wäre, Ihm etwas von der Spezialität für den Rückweg einzupacken. "Mach ich,- ach ja Horst, das macht 1000 Öre".

Und so geschah es, dass unbekömmlicher Gammelfisch zur teuren Delikatesse erklärt wurde, seinen Weg über Hr. Horst Voll in andere Länder fand, und kräftig beim verzehr gesoffen und gereihert wird.

Die Quitessenz aus der Geschichte: 
Man kann alles Verkaufen, wenn es nur teuer genug ist, ein Horst Voll vor der Türe steht und genug dabei gesoffen wird.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. April 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Gerätschaft / Dose in die Mülltonne = kein Müllmann fasst die an. Die fahren nicht mal mehr in deine Straße.



Ach was, einfach an geeigneter Stelle verbuddeln.

In ca. 3500 Jahren wird das dann von Archäologen einer künftigen "Zivilisation" zufällig entdeckt und als Rest vergangener Menschheit katalogisiert.

Dann greift ein neuer Tutanchamun-Effekt:

7/8 des Ausgrabeteams gehen trotz Schutzausrüstung in kürzester Zeit drauf. Die welken einfach auf dem nächsten Hügel weg (letzterer fortan im Volksmund _Withering Heights_ genannt).

Das restliche 8tel leidet lebenslang unter folternden Visionen (vor allem bei Voll- und Neumond) von kammgeschuppten Wasser-Werwölfen mit 3-fach gespaltenen, autonom wedelnden Barteln. Zinken am Kinn, nach Opfern radarisierend. Haut und Schädel so kuschelig wie grobes Schleifpapier.

Und es wird gerätselt, warum. Neo-Fluchgerüchte inklusive.

Neiiiiiiiin, es ist dann nicht der gute alte Aspergillus Baphometicus (fachsprachlich _fungus among us_) - sondern einfach nur die eternale Macht des Fischsiffs. Entvölkernd über Äonen hinweg.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. April 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ach was, einfach an geeigneter Stelle verbuddeln.
> 
> In ca. 3500 Jahren wird das dann von Archäologen einer künftigen "Zivilisation" zufällig entdeckt und als Rest vergangener Menschheit katalogisiert.
> 
> ...


OK
meine kommt Sonntag um 12 Uhr unter die Erde
für uns mit Bilder.
Eine Minute Schweigen


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. April 2021)

Habe auch das Geläut der Kirche dabei.

es wird ein schwerer Weg.


----------



## KadeTTHH (16. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Habe auch das Geläut der Kirche dabei.
> 
> es wird ein schwerer Weg.


Bloss nicht stolpern auf dem letzten Gang.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. April 2021)

*08. Septemer 2023.*

Bombenalarm in Hamburg an der Alsterquelle.
Ein ohrenbetäubender Knall schreckte am frühen Morgen die Anwohner an der Alsterquelle aus den Schlaf.
THW, Feuerwehr und Kampfmittelräumdiestes vermuteten die Detunation einer Weltkriegsbombe als sie einen etwa 2 X 2m großen Krater entdeckten.
Nur ein bestialischer, unbekannter Geruch ließ Zweifel aufkommen, ob es sich wirklich um eine Bombe handelte.
Ausgerüstet mit ABC-Schutzausrüstung wurde die Umgebung der Explosionsstelle näher untersucht.
Gefunden wurde nicht viel, lediglich kleine Splitter aus rotem Weißblech.
Man setzte die Splitter wie ein Puzzle zusammen und konnte den Schriftzug "Surstrm.... entziffern.
Anwohner und Bevölkerung werden gebeten, Hinweise auf den Schriftzug zu geben, um herauszufinden, worum es sich da handelt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> *Septemer 2023.*
> 
> Bombenalarm in Hamburg an der Alsterquelle.
> Ein ohrenbetäubender Knall schreckte am frühen Morgen die Anwohner an der Alsterquelle aus den Schlaf.
> ...


  
Fingerabdrücke muss ich wech machen ---von die Dose.

hab ich doch ein Danke


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. April 2021)

Hervorragender Plan - sozusagen den Tod bestatten. Kränzlein nicht vergessen.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> OK
> meine kommt Sonntag um 12 Uhr unter die Erde
> für uns mit Bilder.
> Eine Minute Schweigen


Mein Beileid Nobbi.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. April 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid Nobbi.


Da hab ich auch ein Danke.

ABBA mit  Angelusläuten


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. April 2021)

*14. September 2023*

nach weiterführenden Ermittlungen gibt es wohl eine heiße Spur.
Nachdem die Gewohnheiten der Anwohner näher beleuchtet wurden, gab es mehrere Hinweise auf eine Internetgemeinde, die hauptsächlich aus Anglern besteht.
Die Ermittler entdeckten dort Bilder eines Gegenstandes, welcher einer Tellermine sehr ähnlich sah.
Bei dem User, der die Bilder einstellte handelt es sich um einen gewissen* Nobbi1962 *. Es ist nicht bekannt ob nicht noch mehr Minen gelegt wurden,
Von nobbi1962  fehlt jede Spur und es wird intensiv nach ihm gefahndet.

nobbi ist ca 175cm groß, hat mittellange graue Haare und trägt meißtens einen dunklen Seemannstroyer.
Er ist zumindest an den Unterarmen tätowiert trägt eine Mütze und hat einen sehr strengen, beißenden Geruch.

Sachdienliche Hinweise zum Aufenthaltsort nimmt jede Polizeiwache entgegen

Als Belohnung gibt es 2 Dosen Surstömming zum Sofortverzehr


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. April 2021)

Lieber Brillendorsch,
ich habe alle Erwägungen in Betracht gezogen  

ein Bauunternehmen  der aufen Freitag noch kommt und hebt aus.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit dem verschwundenen Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn? ...


Es spielt keine Rolle ob du deinen Geruchssinn oder gar deine ganze Nase verloren hast. Den Mist riecht selbst ein verdauter Zombie, so ekelhaft.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2021)

nobbi1962 ,
bei so einer hochqualifizierten Fachkraft wird schon alles gut gehen


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. April 2021)

Das Loch war ü 1Meter tief---Frostfrei.
Damit nichts passiert ein schnell wech und wieder zu.





















ganz unspektakulär war die Dose wech.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2021)

Sehr gut Nobbi.  
Ein sicheres Endlager ist für solche Gefahrenstoffe unabdingbar.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2021)

hoffentlich kommt es nicht tatsächlich noch zu obigen Schlagzeilen.

nobbi1962 , dann wirst Du dort des Landes verwiesen, was ich dir natürlich nicht wünsche


----------



## NaabMäx (17. April 2021)

Ist die Steinmauer im Loch ein Wikingergrab? Nicht das dir der Pruschi aufersteht?

Welche Halbwertszeit wohl vergrabener Surrström hat?


----------



## schlotterschätt (20. April 2021)

Für waghalsige Selbsttests oder sonstige persönliche Experimente hätte ick noch ein Döschen der voll ausgereiften Delikatesse unentgeltlich abzugeben. 
Selbstabholung ist natürlich Voraussetzung !


----------

